# slightly characteristic/somewhat characteristic of me



## sansoni

Bună dimineaţa,

Poate să mă ajute cineva cu traducerea acestor sintagme?

Există diferenţe între somewhat si slightly si aş vrea să le pun in evidenţă prin traducere. 

Incercarea mea: 
Mă caracterizează puţin (slightly)
Mă caracterizează întrucîtva (somewhat)


----------



## cornculapte

Slightly characteristic: (Foarte) puţin caracteristic.
Somewhat characteristic: Caracteristic oarecum/într-o oarecare măsură.


----------



## farscape

Ditto: slightly, somewhat, very...


----------



## sansoni

Mersi pentru ajutor!


----------

